

Ask HN: What's worth seeing in Mobile World Congress 2013? - pilsetnieks

I'm going to MWC in Barcelona for the first time, so if anyone else here is going, does anyone have any suggestions about what's worth seeing or any other tips in general?
======
mikecane
I've never been. From a market intelligence standpoint, I'd say pay attention
to phones from China that might make their way to American pre-pay carriers.
Their lower unsubsidized prices could change the game for many. Personally,
I'd like to fondle the Samsung Galaxy Note 8.0 and see what new multi-
windowing capabilities it's added, if any.

